# Toro 1000 restoration



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Bought a toro 1000 at the end of 2016 along with a JD AND JACOBSEN. Paid $500 for the toro and I finally started restoring it. The toro works perfect. Engine runs smooth and cuts like new. However, It looks worn out and it needs some TLC. I did change the oil, spark plug and filter when I first turned it on for a test run. Right now I'm really wanting to convert it into a verticutter, but we we'll see what happens. Didn't take many pics as I was covered in grease and dirt but I'll try to take more as I go.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Did come with transport wheels and basket.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Can't wait to see it after the restoration!! You weren't joking about tearing it down! 

I think you are the only one that has a mower from all 3 manufacturers. I would be interested to see what your thoughts were on the differences between the 3?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow, that's a big project, but if it cuts and runs well, I think you'll be pleased. Having a good reel and verticutter is a dream come true.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Can't wait to see it after the restoration!! You weren't joking about tearing it down!
> 
> I think you are the only one that has a mower from all 3 manufacturers. I would be interested to see what your thoughts were on the differences between the 3?


Hopefully I can put it back together lol. 
I bought the Jacobsen because it had the groomer and paid 150 or 180 for it. Chose JD 180 because of the size. The toro because I wanted to convert it into a verticutter. 
I can't give too many thoughts on them thus far, but I will as the grass actually starts growing.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Wow, that's a big project, but if it cuts and runs well, I think you'll be pleased. Having a good reel and verticutter is a dream come true.


Yes it is and I'm hoping to take my lawn to the next level. So far I'm extremely pleased with my purchase.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice, can't wait to see what you can do with this!


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

How's the resto coming? Not to hijack your thread but I restored mine over the winter. Here's some pics of it. I had to put a new carb on it and went ahead and replaced all the belts.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

dpainter68 said:


> How's the resto coming? Not to hijack your thread but I restored mine over the winter. Here's some pics of it. I had to put a new carb on it and went ahead and replaced all the belts.


Wow what a difference! looks real nice! 
So I've been working a lot and have not been able to get to it. I'm just gonna paint it and change out the carb/oil/spark/air filter. The toro was already running great. I still haven't decided if I want to keep it or sell it. Once I finish it I'll definitely post some pics.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks! I didn't bother with removing the drums and for some reason couldn't get the nut loose to remove the reel and replace the bearings, so I'll worry about that when they need replacing. This is the first season I've mowed with mine and I love it. The past few years I've used a California Trimmer but the precision and ease of adjustments of the Toro outweigh the Trimmer so much it's not even a contest. Mine had some bad gas in it and the carb would only run at high idle, so I replaced the carb with a new one I found on ebay from an FE120A engine (I looked up the specs and the only difference was the main jet size). I sandblasted the fuel tank and used POR15's gas tank restoration kit on it. Runs great now.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

dpainter68 said:


> Thanks! I didn't bother with removing the drums and for some reason couldn't get the nut loose to remove the reel and replace the bearings, so I'll worry about that when they need replacing. This is the first season I've mowed with mine and I love it. The past few years I've used a California Trimmer but the precision and ease of adjustments of the Toro outweigh the Trimmer so much it's not even a contest. Mine had some bad gas in it and the carb would only run at high idle, so I replaced the carb with a new one I found on ebay from an FE120A engine (I looked up the specs and the only difference was the main jet size). I sandblasted the fuel tank and used POR15's gas tank restoration kit on it. Runs great now.


Well it looks great and from the sounds of it, it's cutting great too. Yea the toro is a lot easier to adjust and maintain.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Nice resto!

Is there a kit to raise the max HOC? I'm just curious..


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> Nice resto!
> 
> Is there a kit to raise the max HOC? I'm just curious..


Eric, I know you have longed for a Toro for a little while now. Last Weeks auction I wanted to shoot you a message on the "other site" but couldn't :evil: I'm glad your here now so you can get a good deal at some point on the Toro you have been wanting!

Really good looking machine IriasJ!


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> > Nice resto!
> ...


I think the mower goes up to 1" but I doubt that you want to cut any higher with a greensmower because of the amount of blades on the reel.....

And thanks! But that's not my mower that was restored, that's dpainters restoration (he hijacked my thread lol jk). Mine doesn't look as nice yet lol.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Eric, I know you have longed for a Toro for a little while now. Last Weeks auction I wanted to shoot you a message on the "other site" but couldn't :evil: I'm glad your here now so you can get a good deal at some point on the Toro you have been wanting!
> 
> Really good looking machine IriasJ!


I was watching that auction actually. Pete1313 posted it on "the other site". Let's see how this blueberry monostand do this year before I jump on one. :lol:


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> Nice resto!
> 
> Is there a kit to raise the max HOC? I'm just curious..


Thanks!

I believe there is an extended HOC kit, but I would have to look it up. You could always go with a 1600 - I believe it goes up to 1 1/4".


----------



## Reelnutt (May 4, 2017)

I have a GM 1000 Verticut to be honest I don't think I could go without it. ITS GREAT!!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Reelnutt said:


> I have a GM 1000 Verticut to be honest I don't think I could go without it. ITS GREAT!!!


Did you buy it or convert it? Several of us have looked into the conversion, but they aren't cheap. Care to start a thread about it? I know I'd like to see it. :thumbup:


----------



## Reelnutt (May 4, 2017)

Long story short I do small engine work on the side for a guy that sharpens reels Southern Reel and Rotary he picked it up from a golf course who had apparently abandoned it. I traded him some work out for it. I cleaned it up real good went through the carb and it runs like new I'll post a thread about it tomorrow evening when I get off work


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Reelnutt said:


> I'll post a thread about it tomorrow evening when I get off work


Awesome!


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Not a complete restoration but I finally put it back together. I just couldn't find the time to completely restore it. I Painted the side panels and cleaned up the engine and the rest of the body. Paint didn't match but the side panels really needed some paint. Gave her a test run yesterday And I'm really liking the mower. Cuts real smooth


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks Great!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Great!


----------

